# shift boot



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i saw those apc shift boots on nopi.com and do they fit around the shifter? cause it looks like the stock shift boot is kinda big or better yet where can i find one thats blue and will fit around my shifter


----------



## codydabomb (Jun 28, 2002)

i put a leather shift boot in my car and i dont think that there are ones that fit a sentra perfect just by a regular one and load up on the duck tape


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

I bought a shift boot off an SE-R model, which is a direct fit and looks and feels(seriously) better than the stock rubber one. I think a Momo shift boot would be able to work if you rigged something up, but for the price that'll cost...you might as well get an SE-R one which will look really clean.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh but i was looking for a blue shift boot to go with my nice metallic blue paint. i guess ill have to look into momo


----------



## KyleC (Dec 11, 2002)

SteveSXSE said:


> *I bought a shift boot off an SE-R model, which is a direct fit and looks and feels(seriously) better than the stock rubber one. I think a Momo shift boot would be able to work if you rigged something up, but for the price that'll cost...you might as well get an SE-R one which will look really clean. *


Where do you find a SE-R to buy one off of? And how hard was the installation?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Dealer. Or try one of the Nissan aftermarket pages, like

nissanparts.com, www.nissanautobodypartstore.com, etc...

They MAY have some used OEM stuff there.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Research the momo shift boots I boght one and it didnt fit the base was too small compared to ours Maybe contact them before buying I now have one sitting around my house because the company I bought it off wouldnt take it back


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

get it from mossyperformance and tell them your a member of this nissan group and you can get it like 30 bucks cheaper than from the dealer


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and match it up with a shifter lever upgrade too, because the se r shift boot is too short for the stock ga, and you'll see the lever when put in reverse......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*SE-R boot*

Easiest install I have ever done. I think it took longer to unscrew the shift knob than it did to install the boot.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Anybody have a picture of the ser boot. Im not to familiar on what it looks like. Im not sure if i want to get rid of the rubber one. Just curious.


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

if you want a good leather one get one from wheelskins, they make one that fits real nice over the little plastic shit piece and looks dam good too. i got the matching wheel leather cover also .


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmm...chassis related...hardly

Cosmetic Mod...absolutley!


----------

